# My honest thoughts on this update.



## Meadows (Nov 4, 2021)

In this update they added a lot of QOL improvements and items. The datamined list of items showed so many awesome items in excited for and it's nice seeing old NPC's back. Not to mention being able to cook is a nice new feature. I also love that villagers have more dialogue and we can interact with them more.

However, if I'm being honest, I'm quite disappointed with the update. Brewster is an alright npc, but he hardly has any use. If we could work for him, it would be alright, but all you can do is waste 200 bells and talk to villagers and npcs (but I am glad to see the past npcs return).

I'm glad to see Kapp'n return, but he's not very useful. Sure, you have a chance of getting limited materials, but other then that, there's hardly any reason to waste the 1k nook miles, there's not even tropical fruit.

Tortimer is one of my favorite npc's but his presence in this update is so minimal. Sure, it's nice to access storage on Harv's island, but Tortimer isn't really needed at all, where in past games he hosted holiday events and tortimers island.

There's no shop upgrade, meaning it's going to take quite some time to find the new items. Speaking of items, hardly any new wallpapers/floors where added, and most of the sets from previous games are still missing. We get more storage, but no room expansions.

So even after this update, with all of the nice new content, it really doesn't effect what the game needed, more stuff to do. At the time of this update, I'm still saying new leaf is better in almost every way, except island decorations.

I know they said this is the last major update, but I'm really hoping to see a shop expansion (preferably with more room, missing sets, more wallpaper/flooring, and Gracie, mini games (even if small ones on the nookphone), tropical fruit, housing room expansions, and more holiday events in the plaza to help make the game feel more complete.

I'd be happy if they brought back the missing sets/wallpapers/floors, added a shop upgrade, allowed us to expand our housing rooms, and brought back Gracie.

So what are your thoughts on the update?


----------



## b100ming (Nov 4, 2021)

Meadows said:


> In this update they added a lot of QOL improvements and items. The datamined list of items showed so many awesome items in excited for and it's nice seeing old NPC's back. Not to mention being able to cook is a nice new feature. I also love that villagers have more dialogue and we can interact with them more.
> 
> However, if I'm being honest, I'm quite disappointed with the update. Brewster is an alright npc, but he hardly has any use. If we could work for him, it would be alright, but all you can do is waste 200 bells and talk to villagers and npcs (but I am glad to see the past npcs return).
> 
> ...


I’m very content. I think they finished the game well


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Nov 4, 2021)

Right off the bat, I was disappointed to find out how Dodo Airlines is still the same, there is no bulk crafting, no indication of your tool breaking (although if you are lucky with Katrina you can get a luck fortune where your tool last longer), and the villagers are speaking mostly the same. I didn't see much changes to the dialogue. I was really hoping they would address some of these issues but they didn't do it.

With that negative out of the way I will say this. This update really made the game a lot better than it used to be. Of course there is the argument that a lot of the content they showed could've been in the game day one, but still better late than never. There more stuff to do and I was surprised how I was playing this game about the same hours as it were to come out last year.

Harvs island is no longer useless now that we can build shops and go to anyone of them so we no longer have to stress out about certain NPCs showing up on our islands. It was such a good investment and it gives me more of a reason to visit the island if I want to get more stuff.

Reese and Cyrus being added for customize furniture was so much needed because before it was so annoying trying to get different colored furniture since it was one of those things where it was locked behind what Airport color your island had. Now this is no longer an issue. I don't have to worry about getting the colors from different islands, since I can just go to Reese and Cyrus on Harvs island to customize furniture.

Overall, this update is what the game needed and I know there is an argument to be made here that they could've done a bit more, but honestly I am really grateful for all the content they added into the game. Sure there was some stuff they could've improved, but again we did get most of everything that everyone wanted for better or for worse. So I am pretty much satisfied.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Nov 4, 2021)

From what I'm seeing because I don't have a switch anymore ACNH is now a complete game. When I say complete I mean it feels full. I personally don't expect everything in a game series to be carried over in every game but improvements and new things need to be met and ACNH has now done that. Also all villagers need carried over because that's a main feature and practically the point of the game.
ACNH and ACNL are to different approaches to animal crossing. One isn't really about making the other obsolete in my personal opinion but maybe that will change in the future.
I just know PWP are something I appreciate that I would like to see come back in the future with the addition of full reign of decorating you map with items. PWP could be large special Items like metal sculptures, public art, tourist attractions like the world's biggest rubber band ball. These would fit well in a city, or farm, or little town diner setting honestly and may be team up well with the new camera features being explored now in ACNH.


----------



## Monokuma73 (Nov 4, 2021)

Meadows said:


> However, if I'm being honest, I'm quite disappointed with the update. Brewster is an alright npc, but he hardly has any use. If we could work for him, it would be alright, but all you can do is waste 200 bells and talk to villagers and npcs (but I am glad to see the past npcs return).


Too early to say, as I may expect Brewster day after tomorrow.



Meadows said:


> I'm glad to see Kapp'n return, but he's not very useful. Sure, you have a chance of getting limited materials, but other then that, there's hardly any reason to waste the 1k nook miles, there's not even tropical fruit.


When his song returned with him, I don't need anything more from him - I could love him unconditionally ;-)



Meadows said:


> Tortimer is one of my favorite npc's but his presence in this update is so minimal. Sure, it's nice to access storage on Harv's island, but Tortimer isn't really needed at all, where in past games he hosted holiday events and tortimers island.


I think we got him, just as his presence - as they had no role for him, just decided to make him as live-storage.



Meadows said:


> There's no shop upgrade, meaning it's going to take quite some time to find the new items. Speaking of items, hardly any new wallpapers/floors where added, and most of the sets from previous games are still missing. We get more storage, but no room expansions.
> 
> 
> So even after this update, with all of the nice new content, it really doesn't effect what the game needed, more stuff to do. At the time of this update, I'm still saying new leaf is better in almost every way, except island decorations.


I didn't expected any shop upgrade and I'm not mad about this. Biggest problem, for me personally - New Leaf is only available for small screen - meaning 3DS. If I would be able to have it for Switch, probably would be having both of those games - but for now, despite the fact I still have my 3DS and NL - not playing for several months at all.



Meadows said:


> I know they said this is the last major update, but I'm really hoping to see a shop expansion (preferably with more room, missing sets, more wallpaper/flooring, and Gracie, mini games (even if small ones on the nookphone), tropical fruit, housing room expansions, and more holiday events in the plaza to help make the game feel more complete.
> 
> So what are your thoughts on the update?


Still too early to justify, as update has been dropped today, HHP hasn't been launched yet, and I think I will need at least couple weeks to be sure if I'm happy about this update or not.


----------



## CinnamonCrab (Nov 4, 2021)

I'm quite happy with the update. Though, I've only seen about a day and a half of it so far. I haven't even done everything available yet, but I've enjoyed going to the kapp'n isles and getting gyroid fragments the most.


----------



## HappyTails (Nov 4, 2021)

The update just came out yesterday and since I still don't have access to a lot of stuff, I can't really form an opinion, but I do like what I see so far.

But I'm sorry, OP that you are disappointed in the update.


One thing I don't like, however, is a lot of stuff in the update is locked behind the 3 star rating, so you have to go through the long, drawn out, tedious, unavoidable tutorial in order to get things like the Roost, Kapp'n, and expanded Harv's Island. 

In a way, and I could be wrong, it feels like it's kind of punishes players who restarted or players who haven't been playing since March 2020 by locking the new stuff behind a star rating.


----------



## pinkfawn (Nov 4, 2021)

I think this update is amazing and I think the content will keep me busy for a while. But if I'm being honest, the biggest disappointment for me is the lack of returning items. I know that this update brought 9000+ items, but I kind of have been standing on the opinion for a while that I would prefer more items even if it means less customization. Some of these items seem to have like 10+ customization options, which is great but I just miss a lot of the New Leaf sets. So sad to see Gracie's stuff isn't here, and I'm also sad to lose some of the New Leaf clothing as well. I don't want to sound ungrateful because this update is so good and there's going to be years added onto this game from this update + DLC, I just am sad that now these items I was looking forward to are definitely not coming back.


----------



## RollingAntony (Nov 4, 2021)

We have had the update for _less than 24 hours_, so I can't exactly give my thoughts on content that will take me _months_ to experience. At the moment, my mom and I had the biggest grin watching all the things we have now. She was ecstatic for the expanded storage and I share her views because we're both terrible hoarders. We were in awe at all the new Nook Miles items, they seem so cool and can't wait to place them around. There's so many possibilities, I'm so excited to see everything.

There's lots of things to do. There's new shops to visit daily, there's new places to visit daily, there's new activities to do daily and there's thousands of new items to collect. There's no Nook's Cranny where you can get 2 more furniture pieces because you instead have the Nook Shopping app, the Nook Miles items and the ability to craft/cook. There's no tropical fruit because it now has crops- which tbf are more unique than the fruits. The game already had more wallpapers/flooring/rugs than any other game on the series _before_ the update. I haven't seen the final count, but I'm sure it _at least_ almost reached the amount of furniture NL had- so yes, it doesn't have the exact same items but it is still offering a truckload of options (no varianst included, which just makes this unfair). There's no part-time job at The Roost but now we can have coffee dates with almost every single NPC on the series' history. Things change.

Sometimes an NPC is there just because it's fun to have 'em around. We can analyze every single role of the NPC on each game and we could probably say the same "unneeded" thing for every game. Was Celeste unneeded on New Leaf because her role was so minimal, only running a little shop and being stripped of all her personality? Compared to how she had a full-blown observatory on past games? People said it was nice to have her around anyways. The game almost pulled an "Everyone is here" and even though I don't have amiibo to access many of those old NPC myself, I'm loving being able to see the conversations they trigger thanks to other people. Are they fulfilling an exciting and very important role? No. But I still like to see them, even if I don't have any pesky nostalgia for them.

This game is not New Leaf. It doesn't need to have _exactly_ the same content as the previous game. Because that never happens. It didn't happen with New Leaf, it didn't happen with City Folk, it didn't happen with Wild World and it won't happen on a future entry. And I'm personally glad it doesn't happen. If a new entry comes years on the future, I don't want to play the exact same thing I've played with New Horizons.


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Nov 4, 2021)

As I have never though the game lacked  things to do or content, I don’t really feel the update needs to add much in that respect, and therefore can’t comment fully on that. The game always felt complete to me. (When they first added diving, I was worried it was going to be too much more to do! But ended up liking the swimming a lot).

And yet it seems to have added so much to do.

 I think many people once again overhyped the update to make people have unrealistic expectations, probably especially in the YouTuber world where they love stirring things up for the clicks and pretending to have some special insight, or so it seems to me (not a big YouTube fan).

since it is less than 24 hours since the update became available and the DLC is not even available yet where I live, it seems very early to make a ruling, for me at least. I have not even unlocked everything and I expect it will be several days before I even fully comprehend what all has been added or experience it meaningfully.

I’m enjoying that feeling again of discovery and excitement for these new experiences.

but I’d also say, as always, no sense forcing yourself to like something if you don’t. Things like this aren’t for everyone, and it is okay to just realize it isn’t for you.


----------



## ForgottenT (Nov 4, 2021)

Judy just invited me to her house,  and I thought sweet let's go!
And then we just... Teleported there, just another example of my problem with this game, the new director does not understand what Animal Crossing is about at all,
it's a life sim, but they've streamlined everything to make it as "accessible" as possible, but it's the small things that makes it special, your villager friend inviting you to their home, and  you walk there together like in New Leaf, but in New Horizons I just say yes, and boom we're there, also the fact that you'd inconvinience yourself for the sake of your villager friend made it feel more real idk, probably some psychological stuff, and they used to get upset if you didn't show up, it'd be a commitment.

But other than that so far I'm happy with the update, it feels a bit like a monkeys paw update, were they did most of the things I wanted, but did them all in the opposite way of what I wanted, I wanted more shops in my town, but instead we got the shops at Harvs island, I wanted the Café back, but they put it back in the museum that I rarely visit, they're so busy cramming everything together because it's "convenient" who needs a post office, Pete, Phyllis, nor Pelly when you could just have a card stand at the Dodo's.

But I'm enjoying the update regardless, and I'm excited to play again, and I DO like the decoration aspect that New Horizons, my problem with that aspect of the game so far have been the lack of diversity of furniture, but it seems to have been fixed, I haven't looked at any leaks though, so I have no clue what is actually in there.

And I'm way more happy about Kappn being back than I thought I'd be,  I'm gonna get the Café tomorrow.
Also I prefer the new gyroids, they're amazing!


----------



## Corrie (Nov 4, 2021)

I actually haven't played the update yet myself as my Switch is not near me but from what I've read online, they actually finished their game. Yeah, there's things that aren't perfect imo (Able's Sisters changeroom is still awful, no bulk crafting, no bigger shop upgrade, no room expansions, etc) but that said, they did add lots and now the game finally doesn't feel as beta mode as it did originally. I'm pretty satisfied now and can rest my butthurtness towards the game lol. The only thing I would personally go back to New Leaf for would be the items and the tropical fruits. I like New Horizons better and couldn't imagine going back to New Leaf at this point.


----------



## Plume (Nov 4, 2021)

I'm really loving the update, cooking is amazing, but if there was one thing I'd change, it'd be the Roost. I want to know how my villagers prefer their coffee, that's all. ; ;

As for the appearance of the Roost...it's fabulous! I do wish it were it's own building, though.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Nov 4, 2021)

The only things I'm disappointed in is the fact that Kapp'n can only take you to his islands once a day and I still can't store flowers in the storage. Other than that, I'm quite happy  The update doesn't make ACNH a perfect game, but it does make it better, and that's good enough for me (for now lol)


----------



## vanivon (Nov 4, 2021)

Meadows said:


> In this update they added a lot of QOL improvements and items. The datamined list of items showed so many awesome items in excited for and it's nice seeing old NPC's back. Not to mention being able to cook is a nice new feature. I also love that villagers have more dialogue and we can interact with them more.
> 
> However, if I'm being honest, I'm quite disappointed with the update. Brewster is an alright npc, but he hardly has any use. If we could work for him, it would be alright, but all you can do is waste 200 bells and talk to villagers and npcs (but I am glad to see the past npcs return).
> 
> ...


Frankly, as someone who’s time travelled three weeks in — there is plenty to do and to see. 200 bells is so easily gettable in this game that it’s no waste at all for Brewster — and he gives you a cookie recipe, furniture, and a gyroid in exchange for your continued patronage. Kapp’n’s island tours can be incredibly useful and fun to visit, because they offer you crops to pick, off-season bushes, things like the shooting star island, and an extra message in a bottle DIY.  Tortimer offering storage is honestly a godsend, considering he’s right next to Cyrus & because you can very easily fill your pockets off Redd’s raffle alone. And it’s just nice to see him, isn’t it? I think, personally, the update is fine. There’s a lot of extra things to do daily to pad out the experience, and it gives me Mondays to look forward to ingame because that’s when the shops at Harv’s refresh. Would I have liked to see Gracie items? Absolutely, but I’m content with what we have and I think expecting or hoping for what NL had in future updates that won’t come is just going to disappoint you further and prevent you from enjoying what NH has. 





ForgottenT said:


> Judy just invited me to her house,  and I thought sweet let's go!
> And then we just... Teleported there, just another example of my problem with this game, the new director does not understand what Animal Crossing is about at all, it's a life sim, they've streamlined everything to make it as "accessible" as possible, but it's the small things that makes it special, your villager friend inviting you to their home, and  you walk there together like in New Leaf, but in New Horizons I just say yes, and boom we're there, also the fact that you'd inconvinience yourself for the sake of your villager friend made it feel more real idk, probably some psychological stuff, and they used to get upset if you didn't show up, it'd be a commitment.
> I wanted the Café back, but they put it back in the museum that I rarely visit, they're so busy cramming everything together because it's "convenient" who needs a post office, Pete, Phyllis, nor Pelly when you could just have a card stand at the Dodo's.


Teleporting is presumably more a QOL thing than the director not understanding what Animal Crossing is about — what if your house is somewhere on a ledge that you can’t access without a ladder, a tool your villagers can’t use?

The cafe being in the museum is also 1.) something from pre-NL games and 2.) For players who already have islands set up where they can’t conceivably place another building.


----------



## Raz (Nov 4, 2021)

I think it's too early to evaluate everything. I like what I've seen so far, and I feel like this is the AC I envisioned when they announced it.


----------



## Moritz (Nov 4, 2021)

I'm loving the update.

The Roost is the best version in the series.
I'm loving being able to invite characters for coffee.

The shops are so cute and it's nice to be able to buy from them every day now.

We've got some amazing new items.

Crops and cooking are awesome.

I've only gone to one island so can't fully comment but I'm excited to see what I get each day.
I'm glad I can't just burn through them and never need to go back.

oh and the new camera. I love it so so much 

I'm very happy with this update


----------



## RollingAntony (Nov 4, 2021)

ForgottenT said:


> Judy just invited me to her house,  and I thought sweet let's go!
> And then we just... Teleported there, just another example of my problem with this game, the new director does not understand what Animal Crossing is about at all, it's a life sim, they've streamlined everything to make it as "accessible" as possible, but it's the small things that makes it special, your villager friend inviting you to their home, and  you walk there together like in New Leaf, but in New Horizons I just say yes, and boom we're there, also the fact that you'd inconvinience yourself for the sake of your villager friend made it feel more real idk, probably some psychological stuff, and they used to get upset if you didn't show up, it'd be a commitment.


Just to clarify, what do you mean with "new director"? The director for this game is listed as Aya Kyogoku, who was also the director for New Leaf with Isao Moro. Both of them also helped the director back on City Folk, Hisashi Nogami. And Nogami himself is still involved as producer. There's no new director.

You could maybe make a case that neither Moro or Kyogoku kept the "true philosophy" that Nogami and Eguchi had for the first three games, but that's on both New Leaf and New Horizons, not only NH.


----------



## HappyTails (Nov 4, 2021)

RollingAntony said:


> We have had the update for _less than 24 hours_, so I can't exactly give my thoughts on content that will take me _months_ to experience. At the moment, my mom and I had the biggest grin watching all the things we have now. She was ecstatic for the expanded storage and I share her views because we're both terrible hoarders. We were in awe at all the new Nook Miles items, they seem so cool and can't wait to place them around. There's so many possibilities, I'm so excited to see everything.
> 
> There's lots of things to do. There's new shops to visit daily, there's new places to visit daily, there's new activities to do daily and there's thousands of new items to collect. There's no Nook's Cranny where you can get 2 more furniture pieces because you instead have the Nook Shopping app, the Nook Miles items and the ability to craft/cook. There's no tropical fruit because it now has crops- which tbf are more unique than the fruits. The game already had more wallpapers/flooring/rugs than any other game on the series _before_ the update. I haven't seen the final count, but I'm sure it _at least_ almost reached the amount of furniture NL had- so yes, it doesn't have the exact same items but it is still offering a truckload of options (no varianst included, which just makes this unfair). There's no part-time job at The Roost but now we can have coffee dates with almost every single NPC on the series' history. Things change.
> 
> ...



This.


----------



## Quaint (Nov 4, 2021)

I like the update but I'm dissapointed mostly in:
-Missing furniture from NL
-Lack of Nook upgrades
-No GracieGrace
-No streamlined dialogue for Dodos
-No perfect fruit or tropical fruit (in an island themed game! Would've been perfect for finding in the Kapp'n islands)


----------



## Raz (Nov 4, 2021)

I didn't even have access to the new crops, only visit one Kapp'n island (the first one to find you know who), haven't visited The Roost yet (the museum will close tomorrow, so I'll have to wait), haven't cooked anything other than Cherry smoothie. 

Also, speaking of the smoothie, I'm curious to know if we can get the recipes to make smoothies with fruits other than our native fruit.


----------



## HappyTails (Nov 4, 2021)

OP, do you think that it's possible you just got burnout from all the new stuff and thought you explored everything in one night and now there is nothing left?

I'm telling you now, that I don't think it's possible to have explored this entire update in one night to feel like there's nothing left to do. But then, what do I know? I still don't have access to most of the stuff in this update. *sips water*

But I do know burnout is very real. Happens to me a lot.


----------



## Kg1595 (Nov 4, 2021)

Not everything will appeal to all people, but it is way too early to make a fully informed opinion on the update— the DLC isn’t even available yet to N. and S. American audiences.  I would suggest OP give this at least a few days before passing judgment.


----------



## chriss (Nov 4, 2021)

I'm happy to see NPCs like Tortimer and Kappn but there was alot for wasted opportunities with these two in particular.
A part of me feels like they were just thrown in just to satisfy people without really putting effort into exploring their roles. 

But regardless, I am happy and excited for the DLC to drop.


----------



## boring (Nov 4, 2021)

I really like this update to be honest. As a long term player though I am somewhat sad to not see any more Nooklings upgrade.
with the addition of the DLC I feel like this update has enough to keep someone like me entertained, and it does feel like a pretty full game now, but I'll admit Im sad to not see more Nook upgrades. Wheres our five part story where we eventually get Gracie and lovely expensive sets. I somehow miss the Princess Set and Gracie set 10x more then I thought I would. In their defence, the addition of around 9000 items (including fan favourite sloppy set) is a pretty good compromise, but I feel they wondered a little bit too far from the original games furniture for long term players to feel satisfied. Its fine if youre a new player but for those of us who have the prior experience of old games it ends up making the game feel like it's missing something.

Aside from that I have only one more complaint: Island Mini-games. That is like the one feature that still has me hooked on NL 8 years later. It was a feature that added so so much replay value to the game and I'm honestly surprised to see Nintendo not capitalise on the popularity of those games. I guess they were counting on that void to be filled by the DLC, but a lot of people wont be able to afford that.

I'm not holding out for them to add those two things, but if they did ever consider in the future adding a fun little 'minor' update where they give older players the good nostalgia back, that would be pretty cool.


----------



## Meadows (Nov 4, 2021)

HappyTails said:


> OP, do you think that it's possible you just got burnout from all the new stuff and thought you explored everything in one night and now there is nothing left?
> 
> I'm telling you now, that I don't think it's possible to have explored this entire update in one night to feel like there's nothing left to do. But then, what do I know? I still don't have access to most of the stuff in this update. *sips water*
> 
> But I do know burnout is very real. Happens to me a lot.


No, I had actually reset my island in preparation for the update. I'd actually probably have been overall happy if they just gave us a shop upgrade, brought back Gracie, Returned most of the furniture sets/walls/floors and allowed us to increase room sizes.

I'm one who enjoys house customization, but most of the wallpapers in the game are just variations of other wallpapers, or wallpapers that make your house look like it's outside. And with small rooms, house decor feels very limited.

Also, Gracie just had some of the best furniture sets I've seen, like Princess and Sweets.


----------



## monsieurberry (Nov 4, 2021)

I’m confused on how anything you listed that was in NL would have added any longevity to the game. I was onboard with the NH vs NL critique back in June 2020…but at this point it doesn’t seem like a sound argument to me. NH has stuff that NL doesn’t and vice versa. It’s the nature of s sequel.

I only wish this content did not come more than a year later but I thinks clear production was affected by Covid. This is so much work thrown together randomly.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Nov 4, 2021)

I've time-travelled a few days in. I have mixed feelings about the update, mostly positive!
I don't have Brewster yet, gotta time travel one more day for him (messed up twice in trying to get him)

- I love the Harv's Island RVs; Cyrus is super useful. But I feel a bit disappointed that Reese does nothing but stand there like a trophy wife
- I love the addition of new crops! I have yet to try cooking but I am so excited by it! 
- I'm disappointed that Kapp'n seems a bit watered down as a character. His song lyrics don't seem as varied as they were in NL, and I don't like that he's not as much of a "creep" anymore. I don't like that he's ALWAYS at the dock, and yet I can only go on a boat trip once per day.. where is the logic in that? Go home, Kapp'n!
- I FREAKING LOVE GYROIDS, I am so obsessed with them. I love that they're customisable. I could probably be entertained by them for hours
- I wish there was a GracieGrace RV
- I want Tortimer's Island and mini-games back
- I love the addition of outside storage and ABD
- New hairstyles are rad
- I did one room in HHP so far, it was fun, looking forward to doing more soon

I too am hoping they still add a bit more. But overall I really love this update. The game really needed it!


----------



## cocoacat (Nov 4, 2021)

I'm happy with the update! I think I'll be even happier with the dlc. I haven't been rushing much, so I don't feel like I've played through the content yet. Brewster is still building the cafe, Kappn's island tours haven't shown me anything new yet (except gyroids and flowers, good for new players) and haven't really started farming/cooking, but I did get a couple recipes which are pretty nice and made 1 dish. Love that we can store diys. Gyroids are adorable (though I wish they were a little bigger.)

The one area I'm slightly disappointed is in the house customization options. I feel there's less variety than in New Leaf/HHD in terms of styles. There may be more choices, but the choices feel more alike. I was hoping for more variety, like the heart door, or the gingerbread siding, or adding  more color options to the original homes. But it's fine... I'm glad we got some new options, even if I don't love them as much as I'd hoped.

As for the furniture, RIP sweets sofa and marshmallow chair. Doesn't seem like they made it... but there's other items that look great. I'm hoping they're saving the sweets set for a small dlc in the future. I don't understand why it was excluded with how popular it was in New Leaf. I guess they wanted to move away from the more fairytale thematic sets.

Really looking forward to redecorating villager homes and using accent walls and partitions and all the new stuff that's coming with dlc. For me, I expect the dlc will keep me plenty busy! There's things that are 'missing' from NL, but they've improved and added so many things in NH that I'm content.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Nov 4, 2021)

cocoacat said:


> As for the furniture, RIP sweets sofa and marshmallow chair. Doesn't seem like they made it... but there's other items that look great. I'm hoping they're saving the sweets set for a small dlc in the future. I don't understand why it was excluded with how popular it was in New Leaf. I guess they wanted to move away from the more fairytale thematic sets.


I just thought of this, and this makes ALOT of sense to me. One reason they may have moved away from that particular furniture set is because of the cooking being introduced. It may confuse new players and a goal of Nintendo was to get more people into Animal Crossing. It may have been confusing to have the cooking mechanic introduced with how you can either eat the food or display it while having the crafting mechanic such as the fruit furniture which you do use fruit in order to craft it. For those who are new and they see a marshmallow chair for example or a cake table, it wouldn't be new user friendly really. Nintendo is kinda about new user friendliness.


----------



## ForgottenT (Nov 4, 2021)

RollingAntony said:


> Just to clarify, what do you mean with "new director"? The director for this game is listed as Aya Kyogoku, who was also the director for New Leaf with Isao Moro. Both of them also helped the director back on City Folk, Hisashi Nogami. And Nogami himself is still involved as producer. There's no new director.
> 
> You could maybe make a case that neither Moro or Kyogoku kept the "true philosophy" that Nogami and Eguchi had for the first three games, but that's on both New Leaf and New Horizons, not only NH.



Huh I stand corrected, it's not really her fault, she took the game in the direction that she wanted, but while it's true that she were the Director for New Leaf as well Katsugaya Eguchi as the producer made sure it kept the original style, and feel, but in anything Animal Crossing related after New Leaf he's been listed as "General Producer" and I haven't been able to find anything about him working on the titles, other than his name being in the credits, I were surprised to find his name on the Splatoon franchise too.
I could  say a lot more about it, but in the end it's just speculation based on information, or lack thereof, and what I, and other have perceived.
But I misremembered nonetheless, I'll edit my original post.


----------



## Hypno KK (Nov 4, 2021)

I don't have a big opinion since I haven't played enough yet. I'm happy with the update. People are complaining about missing stuff from NL, but back when NL was the latest AC game, people also complained about it missing stuff from the previous games. I'm ok with there being differences between the two, I don't expect NH to be an exact clone of NL. I'm also happy that a lot of quality of life features seem to be based on player feedback, it shows they've heard what people have been requesting for a while now.


----------



## Skandranon (Nov 4, 2021)

My one gripe is why kapp'n is once per day? Why can't it be like the airport but u r limited by how many nook miles u acquire. finally thought I had a use for my over a million miles and discover that still don't really need them that much :/


----------



## azurill (Nov 4, 2021)

I love the update. My only disappointment is that you still can’t just go to another mystery island you have to go back to your island first. I’m trying to island hop for Chadwick but having to go back to my island every time is so time consuming.


----------



## tsukune_713 (Nov 4, 2021)

im really loving the update though there are a few things im a little sad about, like no returning tropical trees, no gracie grace, and so far whats able to be told they lied about there being more crops than whats shown...

though i heard a rumor of a new tree added from the dlc though i dont know for sure


----------



## JKDOS (Nov 4, 2021)

ForgottenT said:


> Judy just invited me to her house,  and I thought sweet let's go!
> And then we just... Teleported there, just another example of my problem with this game,



This TBH. It was a bit disheartening when I seen it just teleport us there. It would have been so cute to have the villager follow you to their house.


----------



## Khaelis (Nov 4, 2021)

Skandranon said:


> My one gripe is why kapp'n is once per day? Why can't it be like the airport but u r limited by how many nook miles u acquire. finally thought I had a use for my over a million miles and discover that still don't really need them that much :/



My guess is the fact we can obtain very rare material from them. Not to mention islands in different seasons, meaning you can catch fish much earlier than previously possible. 

They probably felt the need to restrict it so we didn't gain too much progression from it.


----------



## Rosch (Nov 4, 2021)

JKDOS said:


> This TBH. It was a bit disheartening when I seen it just teleport us there. It would have been so cute to have the villager follow you to their house.


There is a reason why they didn't do it. You have to consider everyone's island's layout. Some users put villager houses in isolation and you can't just expect villagers to climb up cliffs without stairs, or swim a lake, or hop across a river.


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Nov 4, 2021)

JKDOS said:


> This TBH. It was a bit disheartening when I seen it just teleport us there. It would have been so cute to have the villager follow you to their house.


I’ve been thinking on this and I believe it’s because we can place villager houses places with no ramps. They can teleport down to the rest of the town when we are not looking but there would be island set ups where following the player back wouldn’t work. Not saying it doesn’t kill some of the feeling, it does, but I think they did it for practical reasons.

EDIT: Typed too slow whole eating dinner haha post above me says the same thing.


----------



## JKDOS (Nov 4, 2021)

ForbiddenSecrets said:


> I’ve been thinking on this and I believe it’s because we can place villager houses places with no ramps. They can teleport down to the rest of the town when we are not looking but there would be island set ups where following the player back wouldn’t work. Not saying it doesn’t kill some of the feeling, it does, but I think they did it for practical reasons.
> 
> EDIT: Typed too slow whole eating dinner haha post above me says the same thing.



I was going to mention that, but I figured although it could look weird in those circumstances, as long as you're allowed to enter the house first, it wouldn't matter in the end. Though it could still be the primary reason Nintendo decided not to bother.


----------



## Undies (Nov 5, 2021)

There's still alot of quality of life changes I'm sad we don't have.
I think so far my biggest complaint is I wish Nooks Cranny got and upgrade to be bigger. I'm so keen for so many of the new items (especially the castle) and so far I've only had old items in my stores, could take weeks and weeks of waiting.


----------



## Skandranon (Nov 5, 2021)

Khaelis said:


> My guess is the fact we can obtain very rare material from them. Not to mention islands in different seasons, meaning you can catch fish much earlier than previously possible.
> 
> They probably felt the need to restrict it so we didn't gain too much progression from it.


that is a good reason, except those who TT alot then have no restrictions. would of been a nice way for those who never TT to catch up and due to the Miles charge isnt just a free resource giveaway. To me personally its just an annoyance cause although I don't really TT on my main island, I can use my second to jump around and really explore the new island features.


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 5, 2021)

I really like the update. It’s just hard to believe that people are still finding things to complain about. Why not focus on the positive? We received the update early which, in my opinion, was a great surprise. There are lots to look forward to with this update, as seen in the direct. Nintendo can’t satisfy everyone’s needs. They’d have to make hundreds of copies specifically catered to everything that a person wants. That’s just not how it works. This isn’t towards anyone in particular. I’ve just witnessed that there seems to be more focus on what we don’t have over what we _do_ have. If we could focus on the positives for a bit, this update would be a lot better.


----------



## Noel_in_Sunrise (Nov 5, 2021)

I honestly did not believe that we were going to get any more big updates. I am so glad to have been wrong and that they are finishing things off with a bang. I thought that the updates would just peter out. 

The only thing I really regret not getting is another Nook shop upgrade. I hope that the HHA shop feels substantial enough and that the currency is not a grind. 

I am so excited for the dlc. I feel like it will revitalize the game for me for awhile.

They fixed so many of my core issues with the game. Recoloring being my biggest gripe, followed by Redd not coming often enough and having to go inside to access storage. 

There are of course minor things I would have liked to see. Bulk crafting being the biggest one. People who still have to craft bait have my condolences.

I cannot believe how good all the new food items look. I have around 4 picnic blankets spread around my island and one picnic table area just waiting to be decorated!


----------



## Solio (Nov 5, 2021)

I'm overall very pleased with the update. However, what _does_ take away from it, is the fact that a lot of the additions, in my opinion, should have been in the base game instead of a last update almost 2 years later (villager visits, the Roost, gyroids). But at this point, I'm just super thankful we got so much content for free.


----------



## Sweetley (Nov 5, 2021)

While I'm not able to check out the update on my own, as my Switch decided to go get broken earlier this week (great timing) I checked out online what the update has to offer and I must say I'm very, VERY pleased with what I saw so far. Especially with the new added villagers, the ton of items and the Happy Home Paradise DLC. I admit there are some things I do kinda miss, like the observatory, tropical fruits and Gracie. But other than that, I think the game is finally finished and compared to how it was before the update dropped much better and enjoyable now imo.


----------



## coldpotato (Nov 5, 2021)

I absolutely love the update.
They added way more to the game I ever thought they would in this update, and on top of it created a gigantic paid DLC.
The update is so massive I can't even figure out what my favorite part of it is because they just added so much.
Things like not being able to work at the roost and not having multiplayer mini games would normally be very disappointing to me, and I still feel a little bit of disappointment but seeing how they put SO much work into this update and the paid DLC, they must have a pretty good reason why they didn't add those things. Nintendo at least proved to me they still care a lot about this game. The update has brought me so much happiness and faith in the future of animal crossing games and that's really enough for me. I'm okay with not ever getting anymore updates or paid DLC relating to New Horizons after this. Game is completed now, IMO.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Nov 5, 2021)

I've only played the new update for a few hours and already I'm really satisfied with what we've been given since the free update and DLC were released over the last 24 hours or so. Like others have said the game is now complete and has given us all a slew of new opportunities to expand our island and our quality of life within the game itself. I think it's great to see so many people discovering new items, DIY's, Gyroids and Mystery Islands via Kapp'n which in turn makes me excited to discover them for myself when I log on to the game later on. Animal Crossing just got a big level up gaming wise which I know will keep the majority of it's fans very happy for a very long time to come.


----------



## MooMiMoo (Nov 5, 2021)

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> - I'm disappointed that Kapp'n seems a bit watered down as a character. His song lyrics don't seem as varied as they were in NL, and I don't like that he's not as much of a "creep" anymore. I don't like that he's ALWAYS at the dock, and yet I can only go on a boat trip once per day.. where is the logic in that? Go home, Kapp'n!


You actually want to be made uncomfortable by a middle-aged married man making sexual innuendos while you’re trapped on a boat ride with him alone? No thanks, I get enough of that IRL.



Solio said:


> I'm overall very pleased with the update. However, what _does_ take away from it, is the fact that a lot of the additions, in my opinion, should have been in the base game instead of a last update almost 2 years later (villager visits, the Roost, gyroids). But at this point, I'm just super thankful we got so much content for free.


But then ACNH wouldn’t have released until now, and most of fandom would have walked away or rioted LOL. I think realistically they did the best they could to keep the players happy without overworking their employees, especially considering they developed, released, and continued to update this game through a global pandemic.


----------



## Stikki (Nov 5, 2021)

I'm taking it super slow, so I'm just enjoying all the little moments right now. I'm happy with everything so far and still got more to discover. Total game changer for me.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 5, 2021



MooMiMoo said:


> You actually want to be made uncomfortable by a middle-aged married man making sexual innuendos while you’re trapped on a boat ride with him alone? No thanks, I get enough of that IRL.


Hey, no need to boast haha. Some of us long for this very scenario and were looking forward to living it out with Kapp'n. 

Seriously though, I'm not surprised they took it out. Though honestly...I'll probably miss it, cos it was funny. I'm quite amused by that sort of behaviour in general though, especially in game form haha.


----------



## tomatospooks666 (Nov 5, 2021)

Croconaw said:


> I really like the update. It’s just hard to believe that people are still finding things to complain about. Why not focus on the positive? We received the update early which, in my opinion, was a great surprise. There are lots to look forward to with this update, as seen in the direct. Nintendo can’t satisfy everyone’s needs. They’d have to make hundreds of copies specifically catered to everything that a person wants. That’s just not how it works. This isn’t towards anyone in particular. I’ve just witnessed that there seems to be more focus on what we don’t have over what we _do_ have. If we could focus on the positives for a bit, this update would be a lot better.



i mean, i would've preferred a late update that had thought put into it than an early one haphazardly thrown together, and if an update has issues people are allowed to complain about them. ignoring obvious, glaring problems don't make them go away.

and just to be clear, i say this as someone that enjoys most of the update, but they could've done better. people have been asking for things like crafting multiple recipes and better terraforming for years now. basic quality of life stuff that shouldn't be that hard to implement, but instead we get "oops, people can barge into your house and the game literally will keep you from being able to redecorate while they're there" and like... who wanted this...? not to mention the whole mess with the expansion deal.


----------



## Bon Bonne (Nov 5, 2021)

this game isn't New Leaf 2.0 and the game's clearly been taken in a different direction in New Horizons. I'm mostly glad they made so many new clothes and furniture for this game... I personally like many more of the new sets in this game than the old ones from previous games.
it is a shame there weren't any really cool unknown things such as tropical fruit or Gracie, but I think some people got their hopes up a bit too high because of vague wording in the direct. not that I blame 'em, I had small hopes myself.
personally, I'm pretty pleased.
I must admit some more qol stuff would have been nice... ability to craft multiple items, shopping cart in Able Sisters, printing multiple Nook Mile tickets, etc... why they didn't is beyond me, but I guess we just gotta respect their vision.


----------



## TillyGoesMeow (Nov 5, 2021)

I'm excited to discuss it. I know many people dislike me critiquing a game (which is literally an artistic medium), so I'm glad to have a thread for it. Just because I think there are things that CAN be improved on, doesn't mean I don't think the game isn't good or the update wasn't great. I am really enjoying it actually! *Let people critique and analyze their favorite games*.

I will start by saying this update doesn't feel like "Free DLC" more like stuff that should have been here from the start. I haven't gotten the paid for DLC yet, but I will! So on the free update:

*Postives:*

New Furniture is great, there are so many things and variations of each!
sub category to mention all the new awesome outdoor "furniture" makes the game feel way better imo.

Reese and Cyrus make getting specific colors super easy.
I love Katrina
Fence customization & new fences are super awesome. I'm thrilled for this.
Fun new islands with a significantly less creepy Kapp'n
Brewster & the coffee room are really cool!
Harv's island having everyone makes the game way more fun to play daily
I love Harriet & Harv lore, no further comment
Tortimer's acorn mask is *horrifying* and I love it.
STORAGE
Katrina is the loml
Isabelle telling me who is on the island is super helpful!
These gyroids are extremely cute and my favorite in all of the series of AC.
Villagers feel slightly more interactive, and I appreciate that!
New plants and veggies are cute, and I like the idea for crafting/cooking recipes! Make it feel like a natural addition.
I like the new house exteriors!
*Negatives:*

No bulk crafting/customization
Final update to Nook's would have been cute.
I beg you, nintendo, gracie sets pls they were my childhood goal
Mini games for these new islands would have been nice, maybe a multiplayer option like in NL?
I just wish the new furniture was more interactive like in pocket camp!

Aaaaaaaand that's pretty much it. Overall, it's a great QOL update, but there are some things that I wish were included. Again, this is just my opinion. It's an technically an artistic piece so people will have different perceptions on how they feel, and that's totally cool. I don't think people should get upset with people who aren't completely happy. Maybe they were just looking forward to different aspects than you. Animal crossing is a really great game because there's something in there for everyone!


----------



## TheDuke55 (Nov 5, 2021)

There's a lot they could had done better and a lot they could had done worst. Overall I'm glad that they didn't just sweep this game under the rug for Splatoon 3, which is what I was concerned was going to happen.

Is it disappointing that they didn't bring mini-games so you can chill and play games with friends? Absolutely. But I am happy with the update. It's not like I am overly foaming at the mouth, but I'm not disappointed or bitter over it like I was with the garbage MayDay update where they tried to pass off the old update as new.


----------



## Moritz (Nov 5, 2021)

Personally I'm glad bulk crafting isn't in the game.
I think it goes against the spirit of Animal Crossing to do things quickly.
(I do wish there was a better way around bait though due to the fact no one wants just one or 2 bits of bait)

It would be nice if Terraforming had something to say where you were facing so you knew the result you were getting.
But it should not be made faster.
Again not the spirit of the game.

I dont think the shop was really in need of an upgrade since lots of stuff that was on sale there in other games is now in the cabinet.
And we have more shops on harvs island.

Never really cared for grace. Thought she was the worst NPC. And her stuff wasn't that great.
But I liked the fact it cost a lot.
Made bells feel more worthwhile.
Not overly sad she's missing.

The only thing I think is a real missed opportunity is that the game still has no reason to invite friends over to your island.

But I knew it wasn't coming as the direct never said it. So I can't hold it against the update now it's out.
Can't fault the update for something it never tried to be.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Nov 5, 2021)

MooMiMoo said:


> You actually want to be made uncomfortable by a middle-aged married man making sexual innuendos while you’re trapped on a boat ride with him alone? No thanks, I get enough of that IRL.


It personally never made me feel uncomfortable, hence why I put creepy in quotation marks. I took it to be playful teasing and thought it was hilarious. But I if most people were made uncomfortable by it, then I guess that is why they changed him, and I suppose that is a good thing! It just seems like he's lost a bit of personality since NL, though I guess that could be said about a lot of other characters.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Nov 5, 2021)

TillyGoesMeow said:


> *Negatives:*
> 
> No bulk crafting/customization
> Final update to Nook's would have been cute.
> ...


This! I mean seriously how could they forget about the whole bulk crafting?


----------



## Blueskyy (Nov 5, 2021)

I honestly have no complaints. I didn’t touch the game for so long because it was so boring and empty and now I feel like I have a full and familiar AC experience again. I’m glad Katrina feels like she has a bit more use. Besides forseeing luck, she can tell you where friendships stand with villagers and you can pay extra to increase the levels.


----------



## King koopa (Nov 5, 2021)

Honestly I think this update is pretty good. For once, Nintendo actually listened to some of what the fans wanted, and used that to improve the game. I'm very glad Brewster is back, despite him not having that much of a big role in the game. Same with every other npc on harv's Island. I also like the addition of cooking and the Kapp'n exclusive mystery islands. The addition of gyroids are cool as well, even if they changed the designs to look more toy-like. The addition of moring stretching is also pretty cool as well. Though, they still didn't make nook's cranny bigger, they most likely don't need to since many npcs have shops now. Overall, even though I bet this has been said to death already, it's still very nice that Nintendo did change the game to bring players back and add what made the game truly animal crossing, and not just a cheap sellout game with isabelle on the cover.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Nov 5, 2021)

I think it's way too soon to call. There's a lot of things I haven't seen yet. I still am waiting for the cafe, I haven't unlocked Katrina, Leif has only had pumpkins so far (I did unlock him for Harv's island today) so I haven't gotten to do anything with crops, I literally haven't tried cooking because I've been distracted by other things... 

I am happy so far. Sure, it's not perfect. I wish there was bulk crafting. It'd be nice if certain NPCs like Gracie had been given a real role. But I'm having fun with the game again. It's been a long time since I genuinely enjoyed NH. Not just that, but I feel like they added a lot for me to do. I'm not sure if I would've been as happy without HHP admittedly. 2.0 alone doesn't add enough extra to do each day to make me feel better after my frustrations pre-update. But 2.0 + HHP is perfect and really feels like what NH should've been in the first place.


----------



## ILikeFroakies (Nov 6, 2021)

I'm loving everything they added to this update, I'm just worried it might take a while to get a lot of the new items with Nook's only having limited items for sale each day


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Nov 6, 2021)

I love the update so much. I am pretty content with everything they added and I can see myself being occupied with everything for months. 

I don't really know why people are so determined to have every single thing that was in NL added to ACNH. ACNH is supposed to be new isn't it? New furniture, new NPC's, new everything. I would personally be upset if it was exactly the same. Seems like a waste of money to me in that case. But that's just my opinion. The fact that people are still complaining even though Nintendo gave us so much new stuff is kinda disappointing. But whatever, feel free to attack me over this... I'm sure someone will decide they hate me for saying this. 

Good luck getting your 'complete' game when Nintendo has announced that they aren't going to be giving out updates anymore.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 6, 2021



Croconaw said:


> I really like the update. It’s just hard to believe that people are still finding things to complain about. Why not focus on the positive? We received the update early which, in my opinion, was a great surprise. There are lots to look forward to with this update, as seen in the direct. Nintendo can’t satisfy everyone’s needs. They’d have to make hundreds of copies specifically catered to everything that a person wants. That’s just not how it works. This isn’t towards anyone in particular. I’ve just witnessed that there seems to be more focus on what we don’t have over what we _do_ have. If we could focus on the positives for a bit, this update would be a lot better.


THIS. People are always focusing on the negative side of things in this game and it's so frustrating to see. Nobody can just simply enjoy the content they have. Sure you can have things you don't like, but seriously.


----------



## Lethalia (Nov 6, 2021)

The only thing that really disappointed me was not including bulk crafting and some sort of "Take me to another island!" feature when using Nook Miles Tickets instead of having to start the whole process over from the airport. Otherwise, I'm satisfied with the update. They added like, 9000+ items, which is way more than I ever thought they'd give us. Plus the cooking is a massive game changer.

Brewster may not let you work for him anymore, but that was a feature exclusive to New Leaf; he never did much in any of the other games, so I didn't care either way.

I think they didn't add many new floors and wallpapers since they figured a lot of people were likely to use custom patterns for their houses, anyway.

I use Kapp'n as an opportunity to get extra DIY materials. I like going nuts chopping down all the trees and ravaging the island for all its fruits since I don't want to do that on my own island. Most of the islands are pretty boring in design or don't have anything special about them, but if special islands were common, it wouldn't be all that special anymore, so I don't mind, because either way I get something out of each trip.

I personally like how Tortimer was included in the update. His design is so cute in NH and he's definitely the most useful RV on Harv's island. I don't think he was meant to come back in some big, elaborate way, he's just a little bored 

I do agree that they should have brought Gracie back, though. I'll never forget the carpal tunnel I got in my youth from vigorously washing her stupid car. Just seeing her would strike fear in my heart. I'd love it. Plus she had *AMAZING *sets that I definitely miss.

I didn't know they added new villager dialogue though, that's a very nice touch.


----------



## Sansy (Nov 6, 2021)

peachycrossing9 said:


> I don't really know why people are so determined to have every single thing that was in NL added to ACNH. ACNH is supposed to be new isn't it? New furniture, new NPC's, new everything. I would personally be upset if it was exactly the same.


Didn't people react negatively to City Folk because it came across as just a "port" of Wild World? I definitely remember  back in the day people were pretty upset over how "low effort" City Folk was.

I only have one complaint about the update so far myself... And that's the fact I'm getting lag and FPS issues on my island that I did not have before the update. Like, I deliberately made sure to set up my island in such a way I wouldn't have these issues and I'm just floored that this game seems to be un-optimized to run on the Switch. I don't remember having issues with Breath of the Wild or even Fire Emblem, why the heck am I getting so much lag and FPS issues in ANIMAL CROSSING of all things?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 6, 2021)

I'm enjoying it well enough


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Nov 6, 2021)

Sansy said:


> Didn't people react negatively to City Folk because it came across as just a "port" of Wild World? I definitely remember  back in the day people were pretty upset over how "low effort" City Folk was.
> 
> I only have one complaint about the update so far myself... And that's the fact I'm getting lag and FPS issues on my island that I did not have before the update. Like, I deliberately made sure to set up my island in such a way I wouldn't have these issues and I'm just floored that this game seems to be un-optimized to run on the Switch. I don't remember having issues with Breath of the Wild or even Fire Emblem, why the heck am I getting so much lag and FPS issues in ANIMAL CROSSING of all things?



I wouldn't know about the city folk and wild world games and what people didn't like about them, since the earliest game I played was New Leaf.
I guess people are always going to react negatively to something in a game. Nobody can ever be fully satisfied. 

I'm not experiencing any lag, although at the moment my island is completely flat. That is weird, if your island isn't really cluttered. Yeah, you would think the Switch would be able to handle it, welp.


----------



## BluebearL (Nov 6, 2021)

I mean tbh I've been really hooked to amiibo collecting for a while now so just the series 5 coming out was enough for me (love collecting the new villagers as well!). Brewster was definitely satisfactory for me, yeah we can't work for him anymore but I was always so frustrated in previous games that we couldn't sit down at the chairs and tables and share a coffee. I love that we can now invite npcs to have coffee and a chat, it adds to the chill vibe and is just adorable. For whatever reason, gyroids were a big deal for me, love those! I also think it is so cool you can get more services from Katrina as well, the friendship thing is a nice touch. I love so many aspects of the update, my only grievance is that there aren't more QOL updates. The game can be incredibly tedious for this reason. I haven't played much of the update yet and have a lot to catch up on but so far I wouldn't put the game above New Leaf. I'd put on par though. Time will tell if I will change my mind. Either way, I am very happy and look forward to playing HHP once I have caught up with enough of the free stuff.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Nov 6, 2021)

Sansy said:


> I only have one complaint about the update so far myself... And that's the fact I'm getting lag and FPS issues on my island that I did not have before the update. Like, I deliberately made sure to set up my island in such a way I wouldn't have these issues and I'm just floored that this game seems to be un-optimized to run on the Switch. I don't remember having issues with Breath of the Wild or even Fire Emblem, why the heck am I getting so much lag and FPS issues in ANIMAL CROSSING of all things?



I haven't noticed that myself yet, though I've seen it mentioned it enough I'm sure it's very common. What I HAVE noticed is loading times are slower. The game is slower to load up from the main Switch menu, it's slower to load from the title screen to your game, and it's also slower to save your game too.


----------



## Sansy (Nov 6, 2021)

DJStarstryker said:


> I haven't noticed that myself yet, though I've seen it mentioned it enough I'm sure it's very common. What I HAVE noticed is loading times are slower. The game is slower to load up from the main Switch menu, it's slower to load from the title screen to your game, and it's also slower to save your game too.


It's such a bummer, even though it might be small for other people... Lag and FPS drops trigger my motion sickness pretty bad, I get really nauseous from it. It sucks to think I might have to tear down parts of my island that I like to reduce the FPS drops when it was fine before.


----------



## Starboard (Nov 6, 2021)

I love the update! I love how we can change the colour of our furniture, all the new items, cooking, and the gyroids are so cute! They really were doing a LOT of stuff behind the scenes. For the critique part, I actually don't mind missing a lot of the features people wanted in this thread, but I'm still a bit sad that they didn't add sound settings, unbreakable tools and even light brown hair, since those would have been pretty easy to put in and would have changed my life... I would have LOVED mini games as well but that's a more difficult thing to implement.


----------



## Raz (Nov 6, 2021)

DJStarstryker said:


> I haven't noticed that myself yet, though I've seen it mentioned it enough I'm sure it's very common. What I HAVE noticed is loading times are slower. The game is slower to load up from the main Switch menu, it's slower to load from the title screen to your game, and it's also slower to save your game too.


I honestly haven't experienced this. On the contrary, I felt like flying to Harv's Island, getting in and out of buildings are somewhat faster now. Haven't seen any change in load times like that (they're long, sure, but they've been like that since day one).

For reference: my switch is the base model, I have a digital copy of the game, installed on the Switch's internal memory (not on an SD Card).


----------



## skarmoury (Nov 6, 2021)

My main qualms about the criticism towards ACNH is how quick people are to _still_ expect it’s the second coming of ACNL. I believe ACNH was meant to be catered more towards designing, hence all these furniture, customizations, terraforming, etcetera. As someone who loved designing in ACNL and HHD, I feel ACNH was always more accessible than the older games in terms of items and decorations. I spent hours on end in ACNL trying to get my villagers to suggest PWPs because I just could not move forward with decorating my island without building them; it was a PAIN resetting moving villagers so they wouldn’t randomly plop their houses on my paths; and asides from PWPs and plants, we couldn’t really place furniture outside before. That’s why even after years of playing ACNL I’ve never finished my town because of how tedious it all was. Was ACNL fun for me? Yeah, it still was to an extent, but the designing aspect was rudimentary compared to ACNH.

If you find there’s “hardly anything to do” and still think ACNL is better, then I suggest just getting back to ACNL. With all the new items I suddenly feel there’s so much I can do on my island in terms of decoration, and I play ACNH for its decorating aspect. If decorating isn’t your thing then I guess it’s normal to not be able to find much else to do.

With that being said, I still think ACNH could have had more QoL updates such as bulk crafting or maybe being able to hop from one Nook Mile island to another without having to return to your island. But for what it is and what it was made for, I think ACNH is a great game already.

*TL;DR*: ACNH isn’t the second coming of ACNL, if you like the older games then play it. I believe ACNH is heavily dependent on its decorating aspect so if you don’t like decorating that much then of course you’re not going to find much to do. Play another game that caters more to what you like in a game.


----------



## moonlights (Nov 6, 2021)

I feel like there's no point in a shop upgrade anymore? One of the main facets of the game is DIY collection and crafting, so the Nook's Cranny doesn't hold as much importance as it did in previous games, where it was the only way in which you obtained furniture.

And I feel like we need to stop saying things are "missing" from previous games... they aren't. New Horizons isn't the sequel to New Leaf. I guarantee if they'd made essentially a switch version of New Leaf people would also be saying it's boring.

Personally, i'm really enjoying the update so far. I've also had a lot of fun with HHP, and obtaining the new furniture items. However it's still early days so it's hard to give an all round opinion.


----------



## MidnightAura (Nov 6, 2021)

I am loving the new update. I think it’s tied the game up nicely together.
I really appreciate now that villagers will visit us and ask us to visit them, that’s one of my favourite features from older games.

I love the new gyroids and I am so happy we have Brewster back.


----------



## Deleted member 157716 (Nov 6, 2021)

I personaly love that Reese and Cyrus can customize furniture to get it to be another color variant, I had a lot of items that didn't match, but I could finally decorate Merengue's house correctly now that I can make everything pink. \ (•◡•) /


----------



## Weemaddz (Nov 6, 2021)

This is my first animal crossing game so to me I don't know what it's missing from previous games although I have heard a lot is missing 

Honestly all I want is to bulk buy an bulk craft, standing trying to get nook mile tickets is so annoying if you want a bunch an you have to go through the whole thing everytime, I'd love to bulk craft especially with things like fish bait when I can have loads to do

I'd also have liked to be able to travel from island to island without the need to go back to the airport as well 

Apart from those I am pretty happy with the game, I like the new update, maybe would have liked at least 3 visits per day with the little boat dude but overall its ok for me but since I haven't played any others I can't tell if it's was bad or not


----------



## Romaki (Nov 6, 2021)

I love the new content, but the game is definitely not solid. It's just missing something. Maybe it's the lack of shop updates after 30 days or so, nothing really changes anymore so it's stale.

They really should have added some sort of multiplayer content at the very least.


----------



## edsett (Nov 6, 2021)

i think some criticisms of new horizons like no bulk crafting, no bulk shopping, not being to expand all your house’s room to max size, not being able to hop to the next nook mile island directly, etc. are deserved but other ones seem more upset new horizons is not new leaf 2.0.

‘we can’t work for brewster anymore’ why would i want to when i can make my own drinks now via cooking? and not working for brewster in cf or ww didn’t make those games any less enjoyable. also i quite like inviting npcs for coffee.

‘no island mini games’ imo they were boring and repetitive and would require an overhaul to make them fun, enjoyable, and up to par with modern multiplayer games. i have no issue if the devs decided not to bring them back to focus on the main singleplayer gameplay.

i just can’t see how someone would put new horizons below new leaf just because it doesn’t have the what four sets of gracie furniture? (with only two sets people really cared about tbh) especially with the mountain of new furniture and reese and cyrus customization the update added.

and even without the update the fact new horizons lets you change your skin color while new leaf did not makes it the better game.

*tldr:* new horizons isn’t the perfect game but neither was new leaf. new leaf was a great game that pointed the series in the right direction that new horizons followed in its own way with the update adding to it.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Nov 6, 2021)

Romaki said:


> I love the new content, but the game is definitely not solid. It's just missing something. Maybe it's the lack of shop updates after 30 days or so, nothing really changes anymore so it's stale.
> 
> They really should have added some sort of multiplayer content at the very least.


I feel like I’ll never truly understand how some still think of this game as incomplete or not feeling truly solid.

To answer OP, I’m incredibly happy with the state of the game. They’ve given us so much! And there’s plenty of hidden secrets not mentioned in the direct! Including: 



Spoiler



Cornimer, rewards for completing museum sections, Nook Friday (new holiday), catalogue and buy with poki all the items you’ve used in HHD, changing villager’s house exterior, all NPC through amiibos, Resetti cameo in The Roost (without amiibo card), etc


.

I feel like I can’t ask more of the developers. They’ve truly delivered!


----------



## Weemaddz (Nov 6, 2021)

Am curious to know that now that they have stated this will be the last free major update if they mean any future big updates will be paid dlc or if they are finished completly with the major updates an it will just be little ones we now get


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 6, 2021)

I feel like I'm the only one who's happy Book's Cranny didn't get an upgrade. I feel like it would have looked weird if this particular game had a giant emporium in it. The building would take up way too much space and look really giant and strange. I like how cute and small the shop is.  Honestly, Nooks Cranny sells more stuff than the emporium. The emporium only sold like 4 furniture items and a bunch of silly trinkets while the Cranny sells like 6 or 7 items and everything you need. As for Brewster, I personally never cared for him as a whole. It's cool he's in the game. To me nothing is "missing* from the game. This isn't NL 2.0 it's a different game. They added over 9000+ items in the game all new. I don't even remember the NL furniture to be quite honest. I rather see new items not repeats of old things. Tortimer is fine too. Mini games to me are only fun with other people. If you don't have anyone to play with nor switch island.. Tortimer games are pointless. Kappn is fine as well. I like how he takes us to different mystery islands. I never liked him that much anyway so, that's me. Overall, very substantial update. Not disappointed at all and a friend bought me the DLC so, I'm very content.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Nov 6, 2021)

Weemaddz said:


> Am curious to know that now that they have stated this will be the last free major update if they mean any future big updates will be paid dlc or if they are finished completly with the major updates an it will just be little ones we now get


No more updates are coming


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 6, 2021)

Also..   _*Froggy Chair *_


----------



## azurill (Nov 6, 2021)

edsett said:


> we can’t work for brewster anymore’ why would i want to when i can make my own drinks now via cooking? and not working for brewster in cf or ww didn’t make those games any less enjoyable. also i quite like inviting npcs for coffee.



It would have been nice if we could work for him but it is fine we can’t. I liked figuring out how my villagers liked their coffee because I felt closer to them and liked learning things about them. Agree it does not make it less fun because now we can have coffee with NPC’s and villagers




edsett said:


> no island mini games’ imo they were boring and repetitive and would require an overhaul to make them fun, enjoyable, and up to par with modern multiplayer games. i have no issue if the devs decided not to bring them back to focus on the main singleplayer gameplay.



The reason I would have liked the mini games back was because they were fun to play with others. I don’t really have a reason to have people over since not much to do. I think having the Paid DLC makes up for it but still would have been nice for them to come back.

The only two things that would have made the game perfect would be. Being able to island hop without going back to my island first. Also being able to store flowers and bushes.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Nov 6, 2021)

Cosmic-chan said:


> I feel like I'm the only one who's happy Book's Cranny didn't get an upgrade. I feel like it would have looked weird if this particular game had a giant emporium in it.



I actually agree with you. I wish that seasonal space to the left of the door when you enter didn't sometimes go empty, that it would be always filled with some sort of furniture was for sale. But that's the only issue I have with Nook's Cranny right now. What I really wanted from Nook's Cranny we're actually getting through Harv's island - the fact that we can have special character shops there all the time. 

Of things that I would might possibly want that weren't included, a Nook's Cranny upgrade is probably the lowest priority want for me, where I'd be OK with it it never showing up.


----------



## LunarMako (Nov 6, 2021)

The only thing I haven’t really liked is Brewsters. I mean, I feel like Nintendo is honestly screwing with us. If you are going to bring something back, it should at least be as good as it was, not worse. It’s a cute shop. I like that you can invite quest with the amiibo phone. But you can only sit at the counter for a two second coffee. You can’t have coffee with your guest at the table. You can’t take a cup of coffee to go. I keep seeing pictures of people sitting with multiple villagers at the table. How?!?!? I can only invite one at a time, and then I guess you just hope multiple town villagers are there at the same time? I mean does that even happen. You can’t get a job there anymore to make coffee for your friends. I quite annoyed by it. Other that, I have been pleased. Thank got I can get Bella here from trading though. I just had to pay 700.000 for a storage upgrade. Like excuse me. Haha

	Post automatically merged: Nov 6, 2021



Quaint said:


> I like the update but I'm dissapointed mostly in:
> -Missing furniture from NL
> -Lack of Nook upgrades
> -No GracieGrace
> ...



I thought there was supposed to be some new fruit. Or am I wrong? Have you seen any yet?


----------



## edsett (Nov 6, 2021)

azurill said:


> It would have been nice if we could work for him but it is fine we can’t. I liked figuring out how my villagers liked their coffee because I felt closer to them and liked learning things about them. Agree it does not make it less fun because now we can have coffee with NPC’s and villagers
> 
> 
> 
> ...





i also liked it because i could brew coffee. but with cooking and inviting npcs/villagers, i feel it isn’t that necessary of an add on like, i agree, it’s fine we don’t.

the island minigames got old for me even playing with friends. i don’t think just porting the games as is would’ve been ok especially for a switch game. and maybe the devs decided not to spend the resources to give animal crossing a better multiplayer mode. the series has always been single player with a little multiplayer and i think that’s fine. not every game needs a dedicated multiplayer. i understand wanting to do more stuff with friends and if they do bring back the mini games in the future i wouldn’t complain. just not at the expense of the single player. 

and for the replayability i do prefer hhp instead of wacking an acorn robot with mallet over and over again lol. and i 100% agree. i don’t know why we can’t store flowers and bushes and, after spending 100+ NMTs last night, direct island hopping is a must.


----------



## Enyo (Nov 6, 2021)

Honestly, I think my main issue with this update has been that there isn't a way to play mini-games with your friends or travel with them as you could in New Leaf. I really adore a lot of what the update has brought but it seems so heavily focused on solo-play whereas there is a group who want to have a kinda co-op mode to play with friends. 

Otherwise, it just feels pointless to invite my friends over unless they need something from my island (weather, fruit, nooks etc) 

But honestly speaking I think it's best Nook's doesn't get an update, the shop fronts are different than NL so it wouldn't fit the general aesthetic unless Tom allows players to customize their stores the same way we can customize our houses.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Nov 6, 2021)

LunarMako said:


> I thought there was supposed to be some new fruit. Or am I wrong? Have you seen any yet?



New fruit was always just rumors and speculation. Nintendo never said there was any. The only thing they said they said there would be was crops (potatoes, tomatoes, etc).


----------



## azurill (Nov 6, 2021)

edsett said:


> i also liked it because i could brew coffee. but with cooking and inviting npcs/villagers, i feel it isn’t that necessary of an add on like, i agree, it’s fine we don’t.
> 
> the island minigames got old for me even playing with friends. i don’t think just porting the games as is would’ve been ok especially for a switch game. and maybe the devs decided not to spend the resources to give animal crossing a better multiplayer mode. the series has always been single player with a little multiplayer and i think that’s fine. not every game needs a dedicated multiplayer. i understand wanting to do more stuff with friends and if they do bring back the mini games in the future i wouldn’t complain. just not at the expense of the single player.
> 
> and for the replayability i do prefer hhp instead of wacking an acorn robot with mallet over and over again lol. and i 100% agree. i don’t know why we can’t store flowers and bushes and, after spending 100+ NMTs last night, direct island hopping is a must.


For the mini games yea they probably would have to make changes to them. Yea I do mostly play by myself anyway so not a  big deal they didn’t make it back. Would be nice but not something that has to be there. . Plus there are so many others things in game to do that I might not have time for mini games.  I Spent 80nmt’s the other day and it took forever.


----------



## LunarMako (Nov 6, 2021)

DJStarstryker said:


> New fruit was always just rumors and speculation. Nintendo never said there was any. The only thing they said they said there would be was crops (potatoes, tomatoes, etc).



Oh darn!


----------



## moon_child (Nov 6, 2021)

I spent most of the time from the release of the update to now villager hunting for Sasha. Now I have Sasha and Ione over. And plan to look for Shino so I guess I didn’t have much time to fuss over the different aspects and what they lack and I guess that in itself says pretty much how contented I am about the update. But then again, I’ve always kinda looked at NH with a glass half full mentality from the beginning (I guess just not having grass deterioration and villagers randomly plopping their houses wherever sold me way too much lolll I have a lot of NL trauma and I’m still haunted by the days when we can only buy ONE random bush in a day and having to wait 2 years for a villager to suggest a PWP so I’m sorry Gracie Grace but if you’re the sacrifice I had to make just so I won’t go through those things anymore then I’d take it haha) so I wouldn’t really complain much either way. Yeah there was a time I got bored too and stopped playing NH but I spent way too many hours in the game already by then that I’d say it’ll be weird to even complain at that point when other games must’ve exhausted their lives way earlier in comparison. And yeah there are things missing from NL but they’re two separate games and most of those things I don’t care for (I don’t like most of the furniture in NL except for the Alpine, Ranch and Rococo sets) so I guess it never bothered me enough. All in all, I’m pretty satisfied with the update and the dlc. Sometimes I’m even overwhelmed a bit with all the stuff to do. But that’s because I recently started.


----------



## Fruitcup (Nov 6, 2021)

I think what makes me happiest is all of the new possibilities of how islands can be, I also love how active the community is again and we can all celebrate together! (yayy)


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Nov 6, 2021)

skarmoury said:


> My main qualms about the criticism towards ACNH is how quick people are to _still_ expect it’s the second coming of ACNL. I believe ACNH was meant to be catered more towards designing, hence all these furniture, customizations, terraforming, etcetera. As someone who loved designing in ACNL and HHD, I feel ACNH was always more accessible than the older games in terms of items and decorations. I spent hours on end in ACNL trying to get my villagers to suggest PWPs because I just could not move forward with decorating my island without building them; it was a PAIN resetting moving villagers so they wouldn’t randomly plop their houses on my paths; and asides from PWPs and plants, we couldn’t really place furniture outside before. That’s why even after years of playing ACNL I’ve never finished my town because of how tedious it all was. Was ACNL fun for me? Yeah, it still was to an extent, but the designing aspect was rudimentary compared to ACNH.
> 
> If you find there’s “hardly anything to do” and still think ACNL is better, then I suggest just getting back to ACNL. With all the new items I suddenly feel there’s so much I can do on my island in terms of decoration, and I play ACNH for its decorating aspect. If decorating isn’t your thing then I guess it’s normal to not be able to find much else to do.
> 
> ...



People are not being unreasonable when criticising the game's shift of focus from community and villager-based interaction to customisation and decoration. Telling people to - essentially - shut up and play a different game is pretty rude and uncalled for. 

No one is suggesting that New Horizons should have been a "second coming" of New Leaf, either. It's not an extreme idea that New Horizons should have expanded upon the original premise of the previous three games in the series instead of swaying so left of field. People are critical of _how much _the game has changed, not of the concept of this change.


----------



## Moritz (Nov 6, 2021)

Yuki Nagato said:


> People are not being unreasonable when criticising the game's shift of focus from community and villager-based interaction to customisation and decoration. Telling people to - essentially - shut up and play a different game is pretty rude and uncalled for.
> 
> No one is suggesting that New Horizons should have been a "second coming" of New Leaf, either. It's not an extreme idea that New Horizons should have expanded upon the original premise of the previous three games in the series instead of swaying so left of field. People are critical of _how much _the game has changed, not of the concept of this change.


I genuinely don't see this huge shift though.

It could very well just be my play style, but this game has pretty much everything the old games did, and then so much more on top of it.

So to me calling new horizons a game that does not expand upon previous titles and went far left field... I just don't see it at all myself.

So to me, it really does just look like people being upset over silly things like an item that an older title had not being in this one.
Or not having more fruit trees which tbh, we had too many types of before.


----------



## Bizhiins (Nov 6, 2021)

I am really happy with everything that they added. I enjoy all the new features. I’m just really sad they haven’t added any of the old furniture sets from New Leaf. There were some sets i was really looking forward to, including the rococo furniture. However I do enjoy the new things they added. It’s kind of bittersweet.


----------



## Moritz (Nov 6, 2021)

Bizhiins said:


> I am really happy with everything that they added. I enjoy all the new features. I’m just really sad they haven’t added any of the old furniture sets from New Leaf. There were some sets i was really looking forward to, including the rococo furniture. However I do enjoy the new things they added. It’s kind of bittersweet.


But lots of sets did come back, including rococo


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 6, 2021)

Cosmic-chan said:


> I feel like I'm the only one who's happy Book's Cranny didn't get an upgrade. I feel like it would have looked weird if this particular game had a giant emporium in it. The building would take up way too much space and look really giant and strange. I like how cute and small the shop is.  Honestly, Nooks Cranny sells more stuff than the emporium. The emporium only sold like 4 furniture items and a bunch of silly trinkets while the Cranny sells like 6 or 7 items and everything you need. As for Brewster, I personally never cared for him as a whole. It's cool he's in the game. To me nothing is "missing* from the game. This isn't NL 2.0 it's a different game. They added over 9000+ items in the game all new. I don't even remember the NL furniture to be quite honest. I rather see new items not repeats of old things. Tortimer is fine too. Mini games to me are only fun with other people. If you don't have anyone to play with nor switch island.. Tortimer games are pointless. Kappn is fine as well. I like how he takes us to different mystery islands. I never liked him that much anyway so, that's me. Overall, very substantial update. Not disappointed at all and a friend bought me the DLC so, I'm very content.


Well, I think they would give us an option to upgrade. I think most players would just keep the wooden shack that is Nook’s Cranny because islands were designed around that being the exterior. I can’t imagine Nintendo would force anyone to upgrade. I also prefer the Nook’s Cranny exterior.


----------



## Etown20 (Nov 6, 2021)

I'm really happy with the update, here are the highlights for me.

Brewster - I love the way the cafe looks. I wish there was some additional element to it. The amiibo functionality is nice, but I generally don't like features being locked behind amiibo. It would have been nice if we could invite at least our current villagers to meet up at the cafe without using amiibo.

Kapp'n - I think I probably would have used this more earlier in the game when I needed resources or bells. Now I don't see much use for it, but it's still nice to have him in the game.

Harv's Island - I really love what they did with this. The only nitpick I have is needing to go through the Dodo menu and then a loading screen to get there feels time-consuming compared to going to the city/Main Street in past games.

New items - I'm very impressed with the amount of new items they added.


----------



## vanivon (Nov 6, 2021)

LunarMako said:


> The only thing I haven’t really liked is Brewsters. I mean, I feel like Nintendo is honestly screwing with us. If you are going to bring something back, it should at least be as good as it was, not worse. It’s a cute shop. I like that you can invite quest with the amiibo phone. But you can only sit at the counter for a two second coffee. You can’t have coffee with your guest at the table. *You can’t take a cup of coffee to go. *I keep seeing pictures of people sitting with multiple villagers at the table. How?!?!? I can only invite one at a time, and then I guess you just hope multiple town villagers are there at the same time? I mean does that even happen.


You can in fact order takeaway coffee. It shows up a handful of days in or so. People really need to stop jumping the gun and saying it’s not a feature, because I’ve seen multiple people say it and it’s _there_. Just keep playing. 

Multiple villagers at a table come from inviting NPCs. Characters with various ties to each other will invite each other (ex. Digby inviting Isabelle, Lyle inviting the HHA members, Daisy Mae following Joan...) It depends on who you invite.


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Nov 6, 2021)

Yuki Nagato said:


> People are not being unreasonable when criticising the game's shift of focus from community and villager-based interaction to customisation and decoration. Telling people to - essentially - shut up and play a different game is pretty rude and uncalled for.
> 
> No one is suggesting that New Horizons should have been a "second coming" of New Leaf, either. It's not an extreme idea that New Horizons should have expanded upon the original premise of the previous three games in the series instead of swaying so left of field. People are critical of _how much _the game has changed, not of the concept of this change.



Agree but the constant comparisons are getting annoying.


----------



## RollingAntony (Nov 6, 2021)

Yuki Nagato said:


> People are not being unreasonable when criticising the game's shift of focus from community and villager-based interaction to customisation and decoration. Telling people to - essentially - shut up and play a different game is pretty rude and uncalled for.
> 
> No one is suggesting that New Horizons should have been a "second coming" of New Leaf, either. It's not an extreme idea that New Horizons should have expanded upon the original premise of the previous three games in the series instead of swaying so left of field. People are critical of _how much _the game has changed, not of the concept of this change.


I think the complaint of shifting from "community" to "decorating" is like 8 years late. New Leaf was the first one to put the player character above all the other villagers, focused on all the power you had as the mayor, the customization aspect was one of the selling points and direction of the game, got rid of the Episodes feature which was one of the few ways for interacting with special NPC's, stripped the personality or took out the roles of NPC like Celeste, Blathers or Wisp and where the personalities of the villagers were "watered down", even removing the hobbies they were able to have to be more unique from each other.

If anything, New Horizons brought some of those things back such as some NPC having vibrant personalities or dialogue back (such as Label, both owls and the Nooks), and each resident having a hobby and personality subtype and the update further cemented some kind of return of "community and villager-based interaction" with the Group Stretching, both the "normal" Roost and the "amiibo" Roost, the visiting system, the island newspaper (which is easily one of my favorites new features, it's adorable), etc. You could even throw there the new camera where you can literally see eye-to-eye with your residents.

Both New Leaf and New Horizons seem to be kind of different from the first three games. I understand that there is indeed a bit of a tonal shift, but that started 8 years ago and for better or worse, New Leaf was the best seller and that kind of told the developers that yes, the "fan community" is happy with sharing pretty towns with PWP all over the place, a house so beautifully decorated and a collection of desired and pretty villagers.


----------



## Weemaddz (Nov 6, 2021)

I seriously need them to give us a update where your character doesn't freaking delete the paths when picking up twigs  swear to god it drives me insane, why can't they just make it that you can't delete unless in construction mode 

Also I seriously feel robbed with kappn, 3 islands now an absolute nothing new, just apple trees, weeds an cosmos


----------



## skarmoury (Nov 6, 2021)

Yuki Nagato said:


> People are not being unreasonable when criticising the game's shift of focus from community and villager-based interaction to customisation and decoration. Telling people to - essentially - shut up and play a different game is pretty rude and uncalled for.
> 
> No one is suggesting that New Horizons should have been a "second coming" of New Leaf, either. It's not an extreme idea that New Horizons should have expanded upon the original premise of the previous three games in the series instead of swaying so left of field. People are critical of _how much _the game has changed, not of the concept of this change.


I didn't tell anyone to shut up though? I'm sorry if I came off that way. I personally just think that if a game doesn't cater to a gamestyle that I want and I keep comparing it to other titles, I'd rather just have myself playing the older titles instead of trying to force myself to like said game and criticize it for what it's not. I believe the older games were more of a relaxing life simulator game, ACNH (while still a life simulator) is more of a decorating game. I understand the upset with it not being very interaction-focused, but I feel ACNH is being discredited too much for what it's not rather than being credited for what it has to offer.

It's also the fact that people keep comparing it to ACNL to ACNH that bugs me. Saying "ACNL is better than ACNH in almost every way except for decorating" assumes one already had some preconceived notion that ACNL was the standard and that ACNH should have just been... ACNL 2.0, I guess? First, decorating is a MAJOR aspect of ACNH, once you sweep this under the rug you're already criticizing ACNH for what it's mainly not and of course ACNL can trump over the other aspects that aren't decorating. Second, while I don't have much experience in older games asides from ACNL, I can't say ACNH didn't expand on some premises of ACNL. Wasn't ACNL a groundbreaking game because you could actually decorate your town and implement ordinances and stuff, something you couldn't really do before? I understand the multiplayer games were removed in ACNH, but decorating-wise ACNH improved _immensely_ compared to ACNL. Also, villager interactions and friendships are still there, old and new NPCs are around to chat with on a daily basis, there's bug/fish/fossil collecting to be done, etcetera. I personally think ACNH still has the backbone aspects of an Animal Crossing game while expanding on the idea of massive decoration. If we're comparing games, I would say interaction-wise ACNL and ACNH are actually really similar and neither really have a heavy advantage in that aspect.

All in all, maybe it's just me, but I'd rather ACNH be criticized for what it is than continue beating it up for what it's not. As a decorating game? ACNH is an absolute solid game. As a multiplayer game? Not really, you're better off playing other games with friends. As an interactions-based game? You're also better off playing the older titles if you really love this gamestyle. We're more than a year into the game, people should probably know at this point that ACNH isn't and will never be a perfect copy of older games, and I think that's alright. As I said, if you prefer the gamestyle of the older games, then play those older games! ACNH will not be everyone's cup of tea and that's okay.


----------



## Bizhiins (Nov 6, 2021)

Moritz said:


> But lots of sets did come back, including rococo



Really? I’ve been asking around trying to find them, but others keep telling me that it wasn’t brought back with the update.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Nov 6, 2021)

Bizhiins said:


> Really? I’ve been asking around trying to find them, but others keep telling me that it wasn’t brought back with the update.


I remember seeing rococo furniture in the trailer for the update! I haven't seen any in-game myself, though


----------



## moon_child (Nov 6, 2021)

Bizhiins said:


> Really? I’ve been asking around trying to find them, but others keep telling me that it wasn’t brought back with the update.


The Ranch and Rococo sets are back.


----------



## Moritz (Nov 6, 2021)

Bizhiins said:


> Really? I’ve been asking around trying to find them, but others keep telling me that it wasn’t brought back with the update.




__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/AnimalCrossing/comments/qnb18q

Its now going by the name elegant set, but it's the same items


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 6, 2021)

Croconaw said:


> Well, I think they would give us an option to upgrade. I think most players would just keep the wooden shack that is Nook’s Cranny because islands were designed around that being the exterior. I can’t imagine Nintendo would force anyone to upgrade. I also prefer the Nook’s Cranny exterior.


That's true. I just prefer the Nooks Cranny look lol

	Post automatically merged: Nov 6, 2021

Sloppy set is in ACNH. They did bring back some old sets.


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 6, 2021)

I absolutely love the sloppy set. I used that set in my main room in New Leaf. I loved it!


----------



## LunarMako (Nov 7, 2021)

vanivon said:


> You can in fact order takeaway coffee. It shows up a handful of days in or so. People really need to stop jumping the gun and saying it’s not a feature, because I’ve seen multiple people say it and it’s _there_. Just keep playing.
> 
> Multiple villagers at a table come from inviting NPCs. Characters with various ties to each other will invite each other (ex. Digby inviting Isabelle, Lyle inviting the HHA members, Daisy Mae following Joan...) It depends on who you invite.



Alrighty then!


----------

